# Moonglows



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

Moonglow boas - what are the parents to these?

That was the first question..

Anery - anery?

Hypo het albino - anery het albino?

Hypo het albino - albino?

How do ghosts come about?

Regards,
John


----------



## StuG (Nov 4, 2009)

A moonglow is a visual Hypo, anery and albino all in one snake. 

There are many different ways you can produce on the cheapest being a hypo het albino het Anery to a D.H Albino Anery though gives you the worst odds of producing one. 
Moonglow to Moonglow would produce all moonglows but breeding visual albino's together is said to potentially increase the risks of litters having genetic defects like being born with no eyes so most breeders tend to shy away from it. 
In my opinion Sunglow het Anery to Ghost het Albino is the best pairing for making moonglows or snow to ghost het albino.


----------



## LizardFTI (Dec 2, 2006)

JPReptiles said:


> How do ghosts come about?


A ghost is a hypo visual anery.


----------



## StuG (Nov 4, 2009)

ELZ1985 said:


> A ghost is a hypo visual anery.



Or a spiritual entity.


----------



## StuG (Nov 4, 2009)

Here is a couple of pics of my pair, was thinking of selling but decided to keep!

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snake-classifieds/940598-male-sunglow-het-anery-female.html


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

JPReptiles said:


> Moonglow boas - what are the parents to these?
> 
> That was the first question..
> 
> ...


A moonglow boa has three gene pairs of interest. These pairs have the following genes:
gene pair 1 = a salmon (aka hypo) mutant gene and a normal gene
gene pair 2 = two Kahl albino mutant genes
gene pair 3 = two anerythristic mutant genes.

There are many ways to get a salmon and a normal gene pair in gene pair 1. Briefly, at least one parent has at least one salmon gene, and at least one parent has at least one normal gene.
1. The male parent has a salmon gene and a normal gene in gene pair 1, and the female parent has two normal genes. 
2. The female parent has a salmon gene and a normal gene in gene pair 1, and the male parent has two normal genes. 
3. The male parent has two salmon genes in gene pair 1, and the female parent has two normal genes. 
4. The female parent has two salmon genes in gene pair 1, and the male parent has two normal genes. 
5. Both parents have a salmon gene and a normal gene in gene pair 1.
6. The male parent has two salmon genes in gene pair 1, and the female parent has a salmon gene and a normal gene. 
7. The female parent has two salmon genes in gene pair 1, and the male parent has a salmon gene and a normal gene. 

To get a baby with two Kahl albino mutant genes in gene pair 2, both parents must have at least one Kahl albino mutant gene in gene pair 2.
1. Both parents have a Kahl albino gene and a normal gene. 
2. The male parent has a Kahl albino gene and a normal gene. The female parent has two Kahl albino genes.
3. The female parent has a Kahl albino gene and a normal gene. The male parent has two Kahl albino genes.
4. Both parents have two Kahl albino genes.

To get a baby with two anerythristic mutant genes in gene pair 3, both parents must have at least one anerythristic mutant gene.
1. Both parents have an anerythristic gene and a normal gene. 
2. The male parent has an anerythristic gene and a normal gene. The female parent has two anerythristic genes.
3. The female parent has an anerythristic gene and a normal gene. The male parent has anerythristic genes.
4. Both parents have two anerythristic genes.

There are 7 * 4 * 4 = 112 possible pairings that can produce moonglow (and other) boas among their babies. A super moonglow (two salmon genes, two Kahl albino genes, two anerythristic genes ) mated to a snow (two normal genes, two Kahl albino genes, two anerythristic genes) produces only moonglow babies. 

For the results of the matings, look in posts 173-178 of
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/genetics/258989-boa-genetics-outcomes-albino-anery-18.html

A ghost boa has a salmon mutant gene in gene pair 1, two normal genes in gene pair two, and two anerythristic genes in gene pair 3. Usually we ignore the pairs of normal genes, though. So a ghost boa has a salmon mutant gene and a normal gene in one gene pair and two anerythristic mutant genes in another gene pair.

Clear as mud?


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

paulh said:


> A moonglow boa has three gene pairs of interest. These pairs have the following genes:
> gene pair 1 = a salmon (aka hypo) mutant gene and a normal gene
> gene pair 2 = two Kahl albino mutant genes
> gene pair 3 = two anerythristic mutant genes.
> ...


In short.. No, I'm a little slow lol.

In simple terms could you explain what the below would produce.

Anery 100% het albino - anery 100% het albino

Albino 100% het anery - albino 100% het anery

Albino 100% het anery - anery 100% het albino 

Anery - anery

Anery - albino 

Albino - hypo

Hypo 100% het albino - albino, I know can produce sunglow 

That's about as extensive as my genetic knowledge goes.

Regards,
John


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

Also..

Hypo - sunglow

Regards,
John


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

I tried to explain how to get the results of crosses in post 66 in
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/genetics/2-learning-genetics-7.html

Also see http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/genetics/814850-genetics-101-a.html

Telling how to do something is less effective teaching than doing it yourself. Practice makes perfect. I will start you off with the genes for each mating. Then try to work them out yourself with the help of the above links. Start with the anery x anery mating and then the anery x albino mating. Post your results and I will tell you were you have gone wrong (if anywhere).

Gene pair 1.
Sa = salmon (AKA hypo)
+ = normal (The most common gene in this pair in the wild.)
These 2 genes make 3 gene pairs --
Sa//Sa = 2 salmon genes = homozygous salmon (AKA super salmon)
Sa//+ = salmon and normal gene = heterozygous salmon (produces salmon, AKA hypo, appearance)
+//+ = 2 normal genes, which produces normal appearance

Gene pair 2.
a = albino
+ = normal (The most common gene in this pair in the wild.)
These 2 genes make 3 gene pairs --
a//a = 2 albino genes = homozygous albino (A homozygous albino snake has the albino appearance = pink eyes and no black pigment in the skin.)
+//a = albino and normal gene = heterozygous albino (has normal appearance)
+//+ = 2 normal genes, which produces normal appearance

Gene pair 3.
an = anerythristic (AKA anery)
+ = normal (The most common gene in this pair in the wild.)
These 2 genes make 3 gene pairs --
an//an = 2 anerythristic genes = homozygous anerythristic (A homozygous anerythristic snake has the anerythristic appearance = lacks red and yellow pigment in the skin.)
+//an = anerythristic gene and normal gene = heterozygous anerythristic (has normal appearance)
+//+ = 2 normal genes, which produces normal appearance

Gene pairs line up in the matings below. In other words, in the +//+ an//an x a//a +//+ (anerythristic x albino) mating, the +//+ gene pair in the anerythristic snake is the equivalent gene pair as the a//a gene pair in the albino snake. And the the an//an gene pair in the anerythristic snake is the equivalent gene pair as the +//+ gene pair in the albino snake.


*Anery x anery*
an//an x an//an

*Anery x albino *
+//+ an//an x a//a +//+

*Anery 100% het albino x anery 100% het albino*
+//a an//an x +//a an//an

*Albino 100% het anery x albino 100% het anery*
a//a +//an x a//a +//an

*Albino 100% het anery x anery 100% het albino *
a//a +//an x +//a an//an

*Albino x hypo*
+//+ a//a x Sa//+ +//+

*Hypo 100% het albino x albino, I know can produce sunglow *
Sa//+ +//a x +//+ a//a

*Hypo x sunglow*
Sa//+ +//+ x Sa//+ a//a


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

Thanks


----------

